# hs828.... bent impeller question



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

I am reassembling my hs828.... The impeller has two bent 'fins' i dont see any problem heating the fins with a torch and straightening them, but would this heating cause any issues wiith this high speed part? They are not bent on the weld just on the flat areas of the fins looks like a larger rock got caught. Thoughts?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

You should be fine JB. It might be easier to fine tune if you can get the impeller off without too much trouble, but either way will work. I would use an adjustable wrench to do the straightening.
Good luck.
Larry


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I have seen people on youtube do that. Heat them up with a torch and then straighten them with an adjustable wrench.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

All straightened up, looks great!! Thanks!


----------

